# New Track for 2009 Halloween Ambient CD



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I just finished up my first track for my 2009 Halloween haunt ambient CD. Its called Catacombs. please take a moment to give it a listen, and let me know what im missing, or if something can be added  thanks

Listen to Catacombs


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds great,very nitemare-ish...... (the only thing missing would be Jason or Freddy !!)  
Maybe a couple ghostly whispers ,maybe something like " leave now" or "leave before it's too late" or "help me"......... 
but this also sounds perfect as is ! Thanx


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

When i think of catacombs I think of dripping water that might add to it. Other than that its great. I liked it alot


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*More Updates*

Morning everyone,

Just wanted to update you all on my current progress for the 2009 Halloween Soundtrack, now entitled : _The Harvest_. I completed two more tacks. You can listen to Through the Tombs, and Tormented respectively, below. I should also have the CD cover art shortly, so ill post that as well once it is completed. As always, once this Soundtrack is completed, ill have it here for any haunter to download if they would like 

-=-EDIT: Feb 16th 2009 @ 753am-=-

For some reason i cannot edit my first post on this thread to direct you to the bottom for the updated links to the media files. But you'll see them listed there thanks


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have any suggestions other than...keep making them! I think they're awesome!!


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey thanks, I appreciate it. I hope to have The Harvest completed and ready for download by halloweenforum members for free within a month or so. by the way, I love your SN hauntedHotSauce lol.. great idea lol


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, just a heads up: I recently canceled my old domain where I was hosting these files, and registered a new domain geared more to Halloween, but I havnt had a chance to re upload these audio files, so if you try listening to these linnks, it will error out. I will update these posts once I get the chance, probably early monday or so. thanks again


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx for the FYI on that,i tried to listen to the other 2 earlier today & got the advert / error splash page.....
i just thought that my pc was mad at me for not getting it a V day card.....


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL well, that may be part of the problem.. but im pretty sure its cause i killed my domain name. Unfortunately i made a back up of the entire domain, with said music clip, on my work computer...on a Friday..so i dont have access to it till monday. Stay tuned though 

-=-EDIT: Feb. 16th 2009 at 750am-=- Listen to :

http://www.hauntershollow.com/media/catacombs.mp3

http://www.hauntershollow.com/media/Through the Tombs.mp3

http://www.hauntershollow.com/media/Tormented.mp3


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

great stuff!!! when i click on catacombs its not found i would really like to hear it


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Naberhood,

Thanks for bringing that to my attention. The link is now working. 

http://www.hauntershollow.com/media/catacombs.mp3


----------



## deadgirl09 (Mar 3, 2009)

*musik*

that was so kewl!!!!!!! and creepy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice work,definately interested in the cd or downloads when you get them all done. Very good job.


----------

